# HTPC Case



## PLUMM22 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone know of a HTPC case that has an ipod dock and space for multiple hard drives. If so, where can I purchase one. I also need a good video card that will offer upscaling capabilities of video to 1080.:help:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For vid card, I like the AMD 5450 (video only) or 6450 (for light gaming) with passive cooling to keep noise down. I would go with an external Ipod dock/cable as opposed to one built in as new ipod form factors will certainly emerge.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Almost all video cards will upscale to 1080i or p. When you think about it, almost all computer desktops are higher resolution than TV's anyway.

I got my case from Newegg. In my opinion, they have some great deals. I buy almost exclusively from them when it comes to pc stuff. Tiger Direct is another option. Both have a lot of cases suitable for HTPC.


----------



## joeydrunk (Jun 3, 2011)

PLUMM22 said:


> Anyone know of a HTPC case that has an ipod dock and space for multiple hard drives. If so, where can I purchase one. I also need a good video card that will offer upscaling capabilities of video to 1080.:help:


I don't know about the iPod dock, I use my iPod dock on my avr. You could get a USB one to hook up. But 2 good htpc cases that multiple hard drives are the nmedia 6000b Wich holds 6hdds or the siverstone lc10b Wich holds 8.


----------



## kstich (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the nmedia 6000. I think, it's the full ATX version. I would rate it a 6/10. It looks good, but it doesn't have the best build quality. It dies have a display, but the quality for that is about the same. I would look at Antec. I have one of their towers and it is really nice. I was considering it for a HTPC case but it was out of stock when I needed it. Antec build quality is much better.


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

I have Silverstone LC17 case, looks nice, cheap and lots of space  Would recomend it. No ipod dock thou


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

I know it's probably a little late, but this is the one that I use. I think that this is a great box - installed easy, runs quite and I love the remote. And I llike the fact that it fits into my entertainment center.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129054


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I cant speak for built in HTPC/ iPOD docks > However there are alot of in-wall docs that are easily installed w a little retro wiring. If your not into the DIY in walls go for a SONOS that lets you play your i-anything wirelessly :spend:


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

*Don't buy a built in Ipod dock on anything you plan to use for a few years.* Loads of docks out there you can use command brand adhesive strips to integrate. Most iOS docks will become obsolete in a update or two or may not even fit next year iOS product. 
Apple is shameless about obsoleting 3rd party products.


----------

